# On Facebook?



## Goldendog (Jul 1, 2011)

Do any of you use facebook? My advertising agent had me start a page and also do an advert campain on facebook for the month of October. It has actually been working pretty good. Starting to spread and am getting some jobs from it.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Goldendog;1329717 said:


> Do any of you use facebook? My advertising agent had me start a page and also do an advert campain on facebook for the month of October. It has actually been working pretty good. Starting to spread and am getting some jobs from it.


I started one after listening to the early show awhile back it's free advertisement. good luck -Joe-

As a matter of fact you just reminded me to update my page thanks


----------



## ChiTahoe (Oct 5, 2011)

We're on Facebook. Not really there for new customers but for those who do look see we are up to date. 
It's free advertisement so you should definitely be on there!


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Im on it

www.facebook.com/bmwastewater


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

We have a facebook page, 60some people like it, mostly friends, I don't really see that I've gotten any jobs as a direct result, but by updating regularly, it does come up if someone searches the company name on google.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Goldendog;1329717 said:


> Do any of you use facebook? My advertising agent had me start a page and also do an advert campain on facebook for the month of October. It has actually been working pretty good. Starting to spread and am getting some jobs from it.


I did the ad thing for about a month. I didnt think it paid off. I started my ads again. Will give it a try for another month.


----------



## CS-LAWNSERVICE (Sep 3, 2011)

I am on face book also 

not sure it gives me any jobs but is free advertising ,I also use Google ad-words and it does bring me work


----------



## Big Ford (Sep 3, 2010)

I just set one up i need to do some work on it but its up,lol

http://www.facebook.com/pages/JC-Landscape-Services/169722629784976


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

we are on it but have not really gotten any work off of it.We update it from time to time though. it's out there to help the google search on our name more than anything.


----------



## JCResources (Feb 6, 2011)

It is an easy website to update. Good way to keep in touch with friends and customers.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Legacy-Land-Care-LLC/256225321177


----------



## Goldendog (Jul 1, 2011)

Here is facebook site.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Golden-Dog-Lawn-Care-and-Snow-Removal/293684137315222


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

mine is in my signature, its a start


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Seigworth-Road-Supply-Inc/114282248674100


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

.............


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

I've had my biz on FB for about 3yrs. I'm close to 200 "likes" and counting. It's an awesome way to keep people up to date. Even during big storms I post that I'm out plowing and people always call for 1 time plow outs. Then landscaping jobs come from it too.


----------



## lude1990 (Jan 19, 2010)

I havent got any business off of facebook yet but like everyone else said it is free advertising.

Here is mine for my business:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Done-Right-Fence/141491629256242


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Here's mine haven't gotten any business yet but free to advertise.

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/pages/SMS-Construction-Snowplowing/176391632446526


----------



## lawnlandscape (Oct 8, 2009)

*Theres no money to be made through facebook*

Just like many others have said, we also have a facebook page for the past 2 years. We have never gotten ANY business from it. Lots of likes, but all current customers or people I know.

I set it up over some down time over winter a few years back.

If your not on facebook, its not hurting your business at all.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I have never gotten any calls from facebook. But I have gotten calls from people putting in snowplowing in Ohio in a web search and plowsite pops up and the Ohio thread and have landed a few big accounts that way. So it might work and it might not. Time will tell.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Facebook has been a huge part of promoting my business. I used to send people there to read my "reviews" but facebook decided to remove them. Fan pages are a great tool to keep people updated on what you can do. I probably land about 3-5 jobs a year from it. Hey 3-5 more then I would have had with out it. It is free advertising and a great way to let your friends and family know what you do. 

Just last night I had a customer (who I did work for) and is a fan, see some recent work and post that she wants the same thing done. I will be doing a walkway at her house later this week.

All the Advertising is FREE! What better references then your friends and family IMO


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

We are on it too.
http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/pages/Cedar-Grounds-Maintenance-Inc/196532157045050

I already "liked" some of you guys to get traffic up.
Would be beneficially if we help each other out.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm not on FB.

Wait a second... It's my White Gardens Link Below


----------

